# Dal Corriere della Sera



## Iris (27 Marzo 2009)

Mi rendo conto che è un testo lungo, e qualcuno di voi avrà l'istinto di grattarsi le palle, ma credo valga la pena di leggerlo, e magari conservarne memoria.

*





MILANO -* Maria Assunta ha 46 anni, vive sola a Palermo ed è «forzatamente» in aspettativa non retribuita: sta lottando per tenersi il lavoro come infermiera professionale che un tumore al seno potrebbe farle perdere. Giovanni, invece, è già stato licenziato. Anche lui ha 46 anni, una moglie e due figli. Abita a Roma, dove faceva il cassiere in un supermercato finché non si è ammalato di un carcinoma ai polmoni. L’operazione ha richiesto più di tre mesi di degenza in ospedale e quando, con una sutura di 40 punti dietro la schiena, ritorna sul posto di lavoro, iniziano le prime incomprensioni con il datore di lavoro: «Appena ho raggiunto il 180esimo giorno di assenza per malattia, mi è stato intimato il licenziamento – spiega Giovanni -. Mal consigliato dal rappresentante sindacale, non l’ho impugnato e mi ritrovo senza posto di lavoro, con una grave malattia invalidante e notevoli problemi di depressione, oltre che economici». Non vanno meglio le cose in una piccola azienda di Mantova, dove Ilaria si occupava dell’amministrazione del personale «con tanto impegno ed energia – racconta -. Facevo gli straordinari, retribuiti e non. Tenevo tutto in ordine, ero apprezzata. Poi arriva la diagnosi di carcinoma mammario, preso in tempo, per fortuna». Ilaria subisce l’intervento di quadrantectomia e radioterapia intraoperatoria e presenta domanda per il riconoscimento dell’invalidità civile per ottenere i permessi previsti dall’apposita Legge 104/92. «Ma la Commissione medica della Asl – continua Ilaria – mi ha riconosciuto solo il 70 per cento d’invalidità: in pratica è stato ammesso l’handicap (articolo 1), ma non l’articolo 3, utile per i permessi retribuiti Inps. Così mi tocca prendere i giorni di ferie – di cui avrei davvero tanto bisogno per riposarmi e cercare di recuperare un po’ di serenità - per poter effettuare le visite di controllo, la mammografia e gli esami prescritti dall’oncologo». Non solo: la legge le consente di poter usufruire di 30 giorni di congedo straordinario per cure (riconosciuto, su loro richiesta, ai lavoratori mutilati ed invalidi civili con una determinata riduzione della capacità lavorativa e previa autorizzazione del medico provinciale), ma nonostante la normativa in materia l’azienda gliel’ha negato. 
*L’ESERCITO DEI SOPRAVVISSUTI AL CANCRO -* Di storie come queste, purtroppo, ce ne sono molte. In Italia – secondo le statistiche più aggiornate - vivono oltre 1.700.000 persone che hanno avuto una diagnosi di cancro. Più di 250mila sono i nuovi casi di tumore ogni anno e, grazie ai progressi nelle terapie, oggi si contano circa 617mila lungosopravviventi, cioè quanti – trascorsi dieci anni dalla diagnosi – si possono considerare, nella maggioranza dei casi, finalmente guariti. Superato il concetto di cancro come sinonimo di morte, si aprono si aprono scenari nuovi che sollevano però nuovi bisogni umani, sociali ed economici. «Numeri alla mano, la metà delle persone malate guarisce e, nella maggior parte dei casi, senza conseguenze invalidanti – spiega l’avvocato Elisabetta Iannelli, vicepresidente dell’Associazione italiana malati di cancro (Aimac - help line) dal lunedì al venerdì, dalle 9 alle 19, numero verde 84050357) che da anni si occupa dei diritti di pazienti e familiari -. C’è poi un numero rilevante di persone che può convivere con la propria neoplasia più o meno a lungo. Se non vogliamo creare uno stuolo di invalidi e emarginati dalla società, dobbiamo darci da fare per offrire alle agli ex pazienti oncologici il recupero o il mantenimento della massima autonomia fisica e relazionale, garantendo loro la migliore qualità di vita possibile». Bisogna, insomma, sostenerli nell’affrontare le conseguenze psicologiche e il rapporto con il proprio corpo e con gli altri. 
*LAVORARE PER TORNARE A SENTIRSI AUTONOMI -* I nuovi bisogni sono da un lato strettamente «medici» (legati alla sessualità o alla possibilità di procreare, ad esempio) o psico-fisici, ai quali si risponde – sempre più spesso in modo efficace – con vari interventi di riabilitazione oncologica (con trattamenti per il linfedema delle donne operate di tumore mammario, ad esempio, o con esercizi contro l’incontinenza dopo l’intervento chirurgico alla prostata). Ma qualità della vita vuol dire anche, soprattutto, sentirsi attivi e autonomi. E riprendere il lavoro aiuta, sia a livello sociale che economico. Lo sa bene Maria Assunta, a cui dopo l’intervento di mastectomia parziale sono stati prescritti sei cicli di chemioterapia: «Già nei primi giorni di convalescenza mi sono informata – racconta mentre è in aspettativa non retribuita e ha dovuto cercarsi un avvocato per non essere licenziata - e ho fatto espressa richiesta all’amministrazione di non computare, tra i giorni di assenza per malattia, quelli dovuti alla chemio, come è previsto dall’articolo 11 del contratto collettivo nazionale del comparto Sanità. Purtroppo, però, il capo dell’ufficio del personale non ha accolto la richiesta ritenendo, in modo del tutto erroneo, di poter escludere dal calcolo in questione solo i giorni di ricovero ospedaliero e i day hospital». Maria Assunta, così, rischia di superare i giorni di assenza per malattia previsti dal cosiddetto «periodo di comporto» (durante il quale il lavoratore-dipendente ha diritto alla conservazione del posto) e, per non perdere il posto, ha chiesto l’aspettativa.
*IL MOBBING DI COLLEGHI E CAPI -* «Attualmente - sottolinea Cristina Oliveti, avvocato specializzata nel servizio legale per i diritti dei malati oncologici, che risponde al numero verde gratuito della Lega italiana per la lotta contro i tumori (800 998877, da lunedì al venerdì, dalle 9 alle 17) - il paziente oncologico si trova a fronteggiare realtà complicate. Macchinosi iter burocratici, difficoltà di socializzazione e il timore di non essere più accettati o di avere performance lavorative inferiori non sono da meno rispetto ai sintomi della malattia o agli effetti collaterali delle terapie, nel compromettere la qualità di vita». Le assenze dal lavoro e il successivo rientro, spesso con l’impossibilità di svolgere mansioni faticose, aumentano il rischio di un possibile demansionamento o cambio di lavoro (con riduzione del livello retributivo), frequentemente accompagnato da un atteggiamento pregiudiziale e dannoso da parte dei colleghi e dello stesso datore di lavoro. Ma quante persone devono affrontare questi problemi? «Impossibile saperlo – spiega Oliveti -. Per ora non esistono statistiche in proposito e sono soprattutto le associazioni di volontariato ad avere il polso della situazione».
*TUMORI, LA PRIMA «MALATTIA SOCIALE» PER L’INPS -* Oggi, però, è il cancro la malattia sociale di maggior rilievo anche per l’Inps. I dati statistici presentati dall’Istituto nazionale per la previdenza sociale (grazie alla stretta collaborazione con Aimac e Favo-Federazione delle Associazioni di Volontariato in Oncologia) per il decennio 1998-2007 dicono che le patologie neoplastiche costituiscono il 32,4 per cento delle cause di invalidità e inabilità riconosciute, mentre le malformazioni congenite contribuiscono solo per il 9,3 per cento e i disturbi mentali per l’8 per cento. Mentre le precedenti patologie hanno perso di rilevanza sociale, i tumori dal 2005 si collocano al primo posto delle prestazioni concesse dall’Inps, superando persino le malattie dell’apparato cardio-circolatorio (21,7 per cento). 
*ARRIVANO I PRIMI STUDI IN MATERIA -* L’entità del problema sta richiamando l’attenzione degli esperti. Così, uno studio guidato del Coronel Institute of Occupational Health di Amsterdam e pubblicato di recente sulla rivista Jama dimostra scientificamente che chi sopravvive a un tumore ha il 37 per cento in meno di possibilità di trovare lavoro quando finisce le cure. I ricercatori olandesi hanno passato in rassegna 36 lavori di analisi pubblicati fra il 1996 e il 2008, per un totale di 20.366 persone curate per cancro contro 15.7603 soggetti sani. Dallo studio emerge che l’età media di chi guarisce è inferiore ai 65 anni: a essere colpiti dalla malattia, quindi, sono soprattutto individui che potrebbero essere ancora attivi nel mondo del lavoro, ma che purtroppo – durante il periodo delle cure - perdono l’incarico o vengono demansionati. I risultati evidenziano poi che sono le donne ad avere più difficoltà. Tra le neoplasie dopo le quali più faticosamente si trova lavoro, infatti, compare il carcinoma al seno, seguito dal tumore all’apparato gastroenterico e da quello all’utero. Più semplice, invece, la questione per chi ha superato leucemie, cancro alla prostata o ai testicoli. Ma secondo i dati presentati a un seminario organizzato dal Comune di Milano per la tutela dei lavoratori malati di cancro, il problema sarebbe soprattutto maschile: «Sono oltre sei su dieci (ben il 64 per cento) gli uomini che in seguito a una neoplasia hanno dovuto lasciare il lavoro, una percentuale più che doppia rispetto a quella delle donne (29 per cento) – ha sottolineato Andrea Mascaretti, assessore alle politiche del lavoro e dell’occupazione -». Nel 2010 si stima che nel nostro Paese le persone con esperienza passata di tumore saranno circa due milioni, molte tra queste in età da lavoro. Ad oggi, il 40 per cento delle donne affette da una patologia oncologica è casalinga, mentre il 17 per cento lavora. Sono invece circa il 20 per cento gli uomini lavoratori e malati. 
*LE LEGGI DI RIFERIMENTO –* Eppure le tutele per pazienti (e familiari) esistono: in ambito lavorativo alcuni benefici conseguono all’accertamento di una certa percentuale di invalidità, mentre altri sono legati alla verifica dello stato di «handicap in situazione di gravità». E’ possibile, ad esempio, fare visite mediche senza dover ricorrere a ferie o permessi, passare a una mansione più adatta al proprio stato fisico o ottenere un periodo anche lungo di aspettativa non retribuita. Per tale motivo, e per evitare di doversi sottoporre più volte alla visita medico-legale, è consigliabile presentare alla Asl la domanda sia per il riconoscimento dello stato di invalidità sia per quello di handicap cosiddetto «grave», sia per l’accertamento della disabilità ai sensi della L. 68/1999. La Legge Biagi (numero 276 del 2003), poi, ha introdotto un’ulteriore facilitazione per i malati di tumore: consente, infatti, al malato dipendente dal settore privato di passare dal tempo pieno al tempo parziale per potersi curare con maggiore agio, mantenendo però il diritto a riprendere il normale orario di lavoro quando lo riterrà opportuno. Un ulteriore e significativo passo avanti viene compiuto a fine 2007. Nel protocollo sul Welfare (collegato alla Finanziaria 2008), viene approvato all’unanimità un emendamento che estende i benefici della norma della Legge Biagi ai dipendenti del pubblico impiego e, in diversa misura, anche ai lavoratori familiari o conviventi che assistono il malato. 
*«I DIRITTI CI SONO, MA I PAZIENTI NON LO SANNO» - *Anche la percezione di questi diritti da parte degli stessi malati, però, è ancora troppo bassa. «Su 544 donne colpite da tumore al seno - chiarisce il presidente di Europa Donna , Giovanna Gatti, citando una ricerca effettuata da Astra per l’Associazione nel 2007 - solo il 35 per cento è risultato informato sulla possibilità di fare visite mediche senza dover ricorrere a ferie o permessi, il 22 per cento sul diritto di passare ad una mansione più adatta al proprio stato fisico, il 20 per cento sulla possibilità di ottenere un periodo anche lungo di aspettativa non retribuita, il 18 per cento sul diritto di passare a un part-time provvisorio». Ancora più preoccupanti, poi, i dati riguardanti l’utilizzo di queste facilitazioni. Solo il 3 per cento delle 544 intervistate è infatti passato a un part-time provvisorio, a lunga aspettativa o a una mansione più adatta è solo il 12 per cento ha fatto ricorso a visite mediche senza sprecare giorni di ferie». 
*CONGEDI RETRIBUITI PER I FIGLI CHE ASSISTONO I MALATI –* Ai numerosi casi finiti in Tribunale almeno la Legge italiana cerca di dare una risposta. E’ del 12 Febbraio 2009 l’ultima importante sentenza (n. 19/2009) della Corte Costituzionale, che riconosce al figlio convivente di persona con handicap grave (articolo 3, comma 3, Legge 104/1992), il diritto a fruire di un congedo straordinario dal lavoro per un periodo massimo di due anni in modo frazionato o continuativo e è interamente retribuito. Questo «permesso» può essere fruito una sola volta nell'arco dell’intera vita lavorativa del familiare che assiste il malato. «Ma prima di questa sentenza – spiega Elisabetta Iannelli -, il congedo biennale retribuito (art. 42, D. lgs. 151/2001) era riconosciuto solo al coniuge o al genitore della persona con handicap grave oppure (ma solo in caso di decesso o inabilità dei genitori) a un fratello o sorella convivente. Ora la Corte Costituzionale – già recepita da una circolare applicativa dell’Inps - ha esteso il diritto in esame anche al figlio convivente nel caso in cui non ci siano altri soggetti idonei a prendersi cura della persona in situazione di disabilità grave». Questo significa che il figlio di una persona malata di cancro (cui sia stato riconosciuto lo stato di handicap in situazione di gravità) potrà assistere il proprio caro assentandosi dal lavoro per un periodo continuativo o frazionato fino a due anni conservando la retribuzione ed il posto di lavoro.

Vera Martinella


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2009)

me lo son letta tutto stamattina.
Volevo postarlo ma avrei fatto considerazioni personali e non sono tanto di parte.
Da noi in ufficio siamo a tre ..(uno è morto) e devo dire che nonostante l'affetto e la disponibilità un po' ce l'hanno menata..
psicologicamente è durissima


----------



## Grande82 (27 Marzo 2009)

Iris, ho letto tutto.
Purtroppo la realtà descritta nell'articolo, terribile, direi, si affianca ad un'altra realtà: quella delle invalidità 'vendute' a chi non ne ha diritto e negate a persone con problematiche serie, quella di chi i giorni dela 104/92 li prende ma non per assistere parenti malati bensì per riposarsi o fare il proprio comodo. 
Insomma, l'Italia di oggi è anche questo: furbi, corrotti e chi ne fa le spese.
E' questo che non capiscono i 'furbetti' infatti: che c'è chi fa le spese della loro bravata, dato che le possibilità degli enti assistenziali sono limitate.
Penso che si dovrebbe partire comunque dall'educazione del malato ai suoi diritti (ad esempio fatta da personale preposto che già in ospedale, al riconoscimento della malattia, sia in grado di assistere e predisporre la logistica lavorativa del malato) e da una formazione dei consulenti dei lavoratori adeguata. 
Sembra banale, ma di casi 'mal consigliati' con conseguenti problemi di perdita del lavoro e mancato sostegno ce ne sono cnetinaia... chi li tutela?


----------



## Grande82 (27 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> me lo son letta tutto stamattina.
> Volevo postarlo ma avrei fatto considerazioni personali e non sono tanto di parte.
> Da noi in ufficio siamo a tre ..(uno è morto) e devo dire che nonostante l'affetto e la disponibilità un po' ce l'hanno menata..
> psicologicamente è durissima


oltretutto, perdonami asu, se uso il tuo caso, non puoi accedere a mansioni meno faticose e se chiedi un permesso sai che il tuo lavoro ne è diminuito, che sia per una vacanza o per curarti!
E già questa consapevolezza è frustrante per chi lavora da libero professionista o con dei privati!
Allora qual è la soluzione? Lo stato assume tutti i malati o coloro che sono in cura?


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> oltretutto, perdonami asu, se uso il tuo caso, non puoi accedere a mansioni meno faticose e se chiedi un permesso sai che il tuo lavoro ne è diminuito, che sia per una vacanza o per curarti!
> E già questa consapevolezza è frustrante per chi lavora da libero professionista o con dei privati!
> Allora qual è la soluzione? Lo stato assume tutti i malati o coloro che sono in cura?



bhè la nostra è una realtà piccola (meno di 15 dipendenti) ma un operaio che l'ha avuto due anni fa al colon ora fa lavori leggeri e ha un'invalidità di non so quanto. Lavora 6 ore invece che 8.
Io non ho chiesto un cazzo d'invalidità (a parte l'esenzione totale dalle spese mediche per la patologia) e ho ricominciato subito a lavorare 8 ore apena rientrata.
Ma io non ho fatto terapie pesanti ed è diverso...
quello che mi pesa è che ora devo fare mille controlli e ogni volta che chiedo un permesso il mio capo mi guarda un po' piccato nonostante sappia benissimo che mi vuole molto bene..
poi ripeto...oltre a tutto è la concentrazione che dopo una botta del genere manca o fai molta fatica a recuperare  sul lavoro è durissima


----------



## Old latriglia (27 Marzo 2009)

come son bravi però a consigliare ai minchioni di far causa .. poi vengo offesa quando infamo i sindacati


----------

